# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  BIBLIOGRAFIA DE JOSE FRAKSÓN...?

## MAGO SUNDAY

Hola a todos soy Domingo, mi nombre es conocido por "MAGO SUNDAY", escribo este tema, porque queria saber si hay respuesta o no, para incluirla en un libro que estoy escribiendo yo, es solo para mi, me gustaria saber información acerca de él...
                                                              Gracias.

                                                                      *MAGO SUNDAY*

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Creo que pides por la biografía, no por la bibliografía...

Esto es lo poco que he encontrado en 5 minutillos por internet. Supongo que encontrarás mucho más en el libro Magia Española del Siglo XX.

Pues en 1950 el jurado lo votó para darle el Grand Prix del FISM, pero Frakson (José Jimenez Sevilla) rechazó el premio y este fue a parar a manos de Geoffrey Buckingham. Se ve que el inglés hizo un número de manipulación genial y fue el favorito por el público.

También creo que a Frakson se le atribuye la idea de una postura para escenario, la regla del periódico, o eso deja entender "Los 5 puntos mágicos" de Juan Tamariz.

De todas formas la Escuela de Ana Tamariz organizó hace 2 años la primera conferencia sobre Teoría e Historia, en la cual repasaban las vidas de Carrol y Frakson. Pide información en dicha escuela, que por lo que se, eres alumno!

¡Ánimo con el libro!

http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/miscpics/0...m/mp017883.jpg
http://www.fism.org/images/Pic14-Jos...uckingham2.jpg

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

Gracias por tu ayuda 3 de diamantes, pero a qien se lo pregunto?, ademas ya me gustaria tener ese libro de la magia del siglo xx, pero es que es muy caro! y queria obtener informació "gratis", entonces a quien se lo pregunto?... :roll:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues, prueba a alguna/o maestra/o de la escuela ... y si él/ella no se ve capaz de responder, preguntale por alguien que si sepa acerca de Frakson. Ánimo.

----------


## Némesis

Ya que estáis, lo de la bibliografía lo pregunto yo, por lo menos entre los libros de Tiendamagia no he encontrado nada. ¿Hay algo editado de este autor que pueda encontrarse, aunque sea llenándose las muñecas de polvo?

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

ME HAN DICHO QUE NO ES TAN FAMOSO Y QUE NO TIENE TANTA BIBLIOGRAFIA, NI QUE HA ESCRITO UN LIBRO! a si que al final no lo pongo en mi libro y a joderse!...  :Lol:

----------


## Iván Manso

Tienes razón, Frakson no es nada famoso. Es mas, yo es la primera vez que oigo ese nombre... 

No sé quien te habrá dicho eso, pero creeme, Frakson fue, es y será siempre uno de los grandes de la magia de escena, de los más grandes. No os perdáis sus manipulaciones de cigarrillos. Que no haya escrito nada no significa que no sea un gran maestro como lo era. ¿¿¿Por qué creeis que uno de los premios del Memorial Ascanio (en concreto el de escena) lleva su nombre :Confused: 

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## ign

Y no sólo un premio, sino que también hay una editorial llamada Frakson en reconocimiento a este gran mago.

Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Creo que ya no existe dicha editorial.

----------


## Iván Manso

Sí, existe. Ha vuelto a las andadas

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Endebé este Emejotajota ... siempre me la esta colando. Aún me acuerdo de como me la coló con la foto de Haddad ... 

¿Pero no sabes quien es?
Es muy famoso, era francés, Ascanio le tenia mucho aprecrio, fue su maestro ... ¡Cabroncete!

----------


## ZAFER

Frakson era español.

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

hola, mejor no hablemos de esto, como no estamos tan seguros, pues nada, a si que caso cerrado vale? gracias a todos...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Voy a aclarar una cosa, que creo que no se ha entendido ...

Si, Frackson era español.

El supuesto "francés" era Haddad. Resulta que le mandé una foto a Markos, y en ella salian 5 grandes magos, pero uno de ellos yo no sabia quien era. Markos me dijo ... ¿No sabes quien es? ¿Por Díos, Cómo es posible? ... Así que le pedí pistas ... Me dijó que si era francés, que si fue el maestro de Ascanio, que si bla bla bla ...

Total, que al final descubrimos que era Haddad, un mago de las Canarias.  :evil: 

Nada que ver con Frackson, lo siento por el Off-Topic.

Mago Sunday, sigue investigando, Frackson si que fue muy importante, como has podido leer.   :Wink:  

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## Dramagic

Os recomiendo la lectura del genial y maravilloso libro de Gea y Luque "La Magia española Del siglo XX" IMPRESCINDIBLE.

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

fui a la tienda de magia estudio y magia madrid, y me dijerón que esta muy bien, pero que explican mal las cosas y que de fraksón habia poca información... pero no pasa nada, a ver si un dia que tenga tiempo, voy a la fundación de juan march, a ver que saben de el, a ver si puedo investigar algo de el, pero si todos me dijerón que tenia poca fama de bibiografia, pues alli tambien encontraré poca información digo yo merece la pena ir allí e investigarlo?.    :?: 
                                                            *MAGO SUNDAY*

----------

